# Recommendations for Plastic Glue for Outdoors



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Greetings...I'm a bit frustrated at the moment trying to use this sites search function and coming up empty handed. So I'm just going to post this question to everyone. 

I have several Piko building kits that I want to start building and want to know what you recommend from experience as a solid glue for plastic structures. I'm wary of the glue that is included with the kits and I certainly want something that will withstand the outdoors really well.

I appreciate your thoughts.

Richard


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I can recommend one type of glue. Sinbad- I built several Colorado Model buildings 5 years ago, and glued them together with Sinbad glue. They have been outdoors since then, and not one joint has separated. Summer and winter in Delaware, and one year in the Utah desert. Because the sun is so intense here I will bring them in for a couple of months now, to preserve the paint, but the glue joints are totally good. 

Sinbad is the bomb.


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

In the office we always use Loctite products. I would give Loctite a call and ask their engineers! Just tell them what you are trying to do, and they will recommend something perfect! They always do! They will probably even send you a sample to try! 
Their consumer phone number is: 800-624-7767
If you have trouble finding it, you can always order it from www.mcmaster.com


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

MEK


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

He can't get MEK in Calif... but I'd look for Ambroid ProWeld. 
Stan posted Piko glue in the super glue thread that he likes. 

When doing searches here use Google or Bing; Site; MyLargeScale, subject; out door plastic glue. Give it a try. 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard.... I've used Plumbers Goop on Pola and Piko buildings outside for years.. It seems to hold together very nicely in the heat, sun, wind, rain, snow and cold here in the Arizona high desert..


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the glue suggestions...Question though...Is the key finding something that softens the plastic thus causing the two pieces to fuse together?? I have several structures to build and wanted to do them correctly. So I appreciate your suggestions. Where I live in the Central Valley it is sometimes hard to find some of this stuff. I actually have some of the Loctite glue in a gel that I might try.

Stan...our weather is similar to yours there in AZ. I'll have to look for Plumbers Goop also...wonder if Home Depot sells it??

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Home Depot or Lowes carries the Goop. I have used the Piko cement with good success. Later RJD


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I've tried just about everything and am now standardized on E6000. I've also had good luck using Goop for Marine use. 

Here is a good link:
http://www.eclecticproducts.com/e6000_retail.htm

E6000 used to only come in clear, but I see now they also have white and black. I would think black would actually work better for outdoors since it should be better UV protection. 

Regards,
Mark

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with using E6000 products. Specifically, I would suggest using UV6800 which is UV resistant and has the same bonding characteristics as E6000. Try Amazon.com as a source. 

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Black glue would also block light in lit buildings from seeping out through the joints!!


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

When you talk about glue, do you mean superglue? This can be used if you plan to disassemble the buildings after a while but you take the risk of "frosting".
If you want to permanently glue the model together you need a polycement which melts and fuses the plastic. I use the faller poly cament with the needle, easy to use and clean as you can ontrol how much glue you put on. Otherwise loctite is good, not sure which one as i only use the resin glue from loctite which is not suitable for buildings outside.
If you want really good connection and stability try plastic welding.
Kind regards Michael


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

You can still buy real MEK in California at any TAP Plastics store. We no longer sell the 5 gallon cans but still have plenty of 1 gallon cans in stock. While there, get some 1/16" thick acrylic to use as windows as the styrene used in the kits fogs up and yellows quite quickly. The acrylic will hold up for many years. TAP also sells E-6000. I used the black in the construction of by trestle and bridges with fantastic results. 

I used MEK, Weld-On #16 and Weld-On #3 for my Pola and Piko kit construction. These solvents melt and weld the plastic in the kits together. 

Russ Miiler 
TAP Plastics


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, of all of these various recommendations, what is the drying time? Thanks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 26 Jun 2013 08:44 AM 
Richard.... I've used Plumbers Goop on Pola and Piko buildings outside for years.. It seems to hold together very nicely in the heat, sun, wind, rain, snow and cold here in the Arizona high desert.. 





Stan is this the stuff they use on the PVC pipe? The stuff that lloks like a dye?
The stuff you get say at Home Depot, lowes, Menards?

Bubba


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bubba, 
PVC glue comes with the purple primer, it's a solvent type with a thicker body. Different from Goop 
Goop comes in a tube with a screw top. 

John


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So plumbers goop is different? Never heard of plummer goop......

I have used goop, with not really good results in other applications.

My question is does the PVC glue, with the purple primer work on G scale model buildings?

bubba


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

The PVC plumbers glue with the purple primer will work, but it won't hold up well outdoors. I tried using this some years back and after being outside for a year, the seams on those buildings started to come apart. I then switched over to E6000 and have been happy with it's results. I suspect the UV broke the glue down. I live in northern Ohio, so we also have snow and freezing weather to contend with.


Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken I believe this is the stuff that Stan is speaking of.


















Home Depot[/b]

Lowe's[/b]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, this is the stuff.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Todd, I guess we'll just have to let Stan tell us which one it is, unless we are both correct and they are actually the same thing in different packaging. I can't find anything on the Amazing Goop[/b] web site that matches your image.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

FWIW here is the link to the GOOP home page listing the various different GOOP products they make. I use marine as well as E6000 with good results 

http://www.eclecticproducts.com/ag_adhesives.htm 

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe they've changed the packaging, but I just recently bought some at OSH that looks like what I've displayed. Most all of the pics I see on the web, except at their own website, are the old packaging for the various GOOPs.

We use a spot to glue down our figures. It's nice because you can hold them standing up until it sets up (takes a couple minutes) and they will stay. Then at the end of the season, they pull right off.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

How would assembling the strucutre with Loctite Superglue Gel work and then reinforcing it with something like E6000 or Goop in the seams? Is this a dumb question? Slap me if it is...thanks!

Richard

And BTW...everyone have a glorious 4th!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotcha! Thanks

Bubba


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I contacted the company that makes E6000 and they recommend using UV6800 for anything outdoors that is exposed to sunlight. I also contacted a company that specializes in this and they said UV6800 is the best overal unless it is ABS plastic in which case you would need an epoxy resin to bond them. Most model kits are NOT ABS so UV6800 should work great. I tested some of it on some older buildings and it works great.


----------

